# Waterford 104



## k3c4forlife (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey All,

Just bought my first house, first time buyer and burner...  The house has a Waterford 104 wood stove.  Kind of small but only needs to like 50% of a 1,300 S.F. Ranch-style.

Does anyone have any experience with this stove?  The only information I can find is:   http://pasurvivalprods.tripod.com/waterford.html   and it's pretty limited... Wondering if anyone knows anything else.







Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 5, 2009)

Only that is it a cute, small space heater that is fairly efficient.  Waterford made a good product.  It's a fun first time stove to play with.  You may end up wanting something bigger down the road, but enjoy it for this year.


----------



## mellow (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like a Jotul knock off to me.  It passed EPA II back in 1990 so it does burn cleaner than older stoves, it has a basic secondary air chamber.  I personally have never seen one but it looks like if your only burning part time it would be a good stove to heat 750 sq ft.


----------



## k3c4forlife (Nov 5, 2009)

I know I'll want more eventually and I agree it is a cute little thing... Looking to get the most I can out of this for now and want to learn through others experiences with it


----------



## madrone (Nov 5, 2009)

search Jotul 602 on this site. Same stove, basically. I've used another similar Jotul knockoff, the Reginald 101. Runs hot and fast.


----------



## drewmo (Nov 5, 2009)

I have one sitting in my garage that was handed down to me from my father-in-law. I've never used it, but he swore by it and said it would heat them out of their home (which was quite small at the time). Can't imagine the burn times are all that long, but I can imagine it would heat up a small space quite quickly. 

On a side note, over the years, the top baffle to this stove vanished. Thinking I was going to use the stove, I was able to track down a replacement in Ireland. I have the receipt somewhere if you ever need the contact info for parts. We ended up with a Jotul F100 in the end.


----------



## Riegel (Nov 5, 2009)

k3c4forlife said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Just bought my first house, first time buyer and burner... The house has a Waterford 104 wood stove. Kind of small but only needs to like 50% of a 1,300 S.F. Ranch-style.
> 
> ...



Kevin, I have a Waterford Leprechaun Wood Stove that I bought new in 2004. It's the same design, the only difference is I have a glass door on mine. It's my primary source of heat and my home is 2300 sqft. Burn time is 3/4 hours. I'll load it before bedtime and I'm down to coals and ash by morning. It's a great little stove that has been very reliable. I can send you a pdf of the manufacture guide and parts list if you are interested.


----------



## k3c4forlife (Nov 5, 2009)

Ya, that would be really great.  kevinpcampbell1@gmail.com

Solid burn time is 3-4 hours.  If you load it up really good, can you restart easily in the morning or is it going to be a wake up once kind of burn?  What temperature ranges are you typically around?  Looking to buy a thermometer to start experimenting.

Wish mine had a glass front on it...

Thanks Riegel


----------



## Riegel (Nov 5, 2009)

k3c4forlife said:
			
		

> Ya, that would be really great.  kevinpcampbell1@gmail.com
> 
> Solid burn time is 3-4 hours.  If you load it up really good, can you restart easily in the morning or is it going to be a wake up once kind of burn?  What temperature ranges are you typically around?  Looking to buy a thermometer to start experimenting.
> 
> ...



Solid burn time depends on seasoned wood type and weather conditions. I think I could write a book on how to run this stove in different situations. You will figure it out. Also, depending on your setup, where it located in your home and type of chimeny makes a difference. Some mornings I have to empty all the ash and start a new fire. Some mornings I still have a decent coal bed and I can throw a split or two on and get her going. When it get's really cold like single digit cold I'll get up at 1:00/2:00 in the AM and throw more wood on. But that isn't often where we live. But on the average I can get a 3/4 hour burn. Max temp on the stove is 475 without overfiring it. I dont' push it past that.


----------



## k3c4forlife (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd read the book if you would like to write it...  Where is that temperature taken from?


----------



## meathead (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey riegel - where did you buy it if you don't mind me asking? As far as I knew, they stopped importing to the US and parts became really difficult to find.

And OP don't worry about the "jotul knockoff" theory. Waterford has been around a long time and they make a great stove. Even if they did lean on another company's design, you can bet they made the stove right.


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a close friend that had one in his house for several years. They loved it. You'll find it does burn similarly to the Jotul 602. That is, it heats up quickly and needs one to keep an eye on the air and shut it down as the fire and stove temp gets hot.

If you can post some pictures of its outside and inside, we may be able to provide more info on it's condition and whether it needs anything.


----------



## Riegel (Nov 5, 2009)

k3c4forlife said:
			
		

> I'd read the book if you would like to write it...  Where is that temperature taken from?



Now I stuck my foot in my mouth! I can get with you off-line through email and give you some notes.

During the first season I was afraid I was overfiring the stove so I bought a stove pipe thermometer. It's round with a magnet on the back. I have it placed on the top, front right corner above the door hinge. I wasn't concerned with the stove pipe temp. It helps me know where the sweet spot is. For me it's 425 to 450.


----------



## Riegel (Nov 5, 2009)

meathead said:
			
		

> Hey riegel - where did you buy it if you don't mind me asking? As far as I knew, they stopped importing to the US and parts became really difficult to find.
> 
> And OP don't worry about the "jotul knockoff" theory. Waterford has been around a long time and they make a great stove. Even if they did lean on another company's design, you can bet they made the stove right.



A local showroom. It was one of two they had in stock. We were told that they were no longer being shipped to the U.S. I have a few sites book marked just in case I need parts. So far so good!


----------



## meathead (Nov 5, 2009)

Riegel said:
			
		

> A local showroom. It was one of two they had in stock. We were told that they were no longer being shipped to the U.S. I have a few sites book marked just in case I need parts. So far so good!



Eh you got my hopes up for a second there. 

My first word was "hot" - I crawled a little to close to the waterford that heated the house when I was a baby. I've debated getting one for the last couple years - sentimental and whatnot - but I'd hate to get stuck having some goofy little thing break and not be able to get a part for it.

Edit - this thread got me looking at their site again. It would be pretty sweet to move my jotul upstairs, and put a big waterford in the basement with one of their boiler / radiator systems running off it. Looks like you can run 9 radiators off their big stove...


----------



## Riegel (Nov 5, 2009)

meathead said:
			
		

> Riegel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny the things you remember from your childhood. One of the reasons we went with the Waterford was because it reminded my wife of a stove her parents had when she was young. 

Waterford, now Stanley has a pretty good site. I looked at it again today. To bad they don't ship to North America anymore. They have a pretty cool line of Kitchen Stoves as well. Once in a while I search Ebay and Craig's List and find a few Waterford's like mine, they are never in my area or in my price range. I'll probably look at a Jotul or Morso when I have to replace it. Hopefully I can re-build a time or two before I think of replacing.


----------



## k3c4forlife (Nov 6, 2009)

Riegel,

You seem to be the right person to coach me into an experienced Waterford burner... Give me the secrets (and the links for parts)... Ill take some pictures when I get a chance and upload them for a condition review.  The ranch I bought was built in 1966.  The Seller converted the garage to an insulated family room off the one end of the house.  She was never married (even though the forum has taught me women burn just as much as men), she was the original owner of the house and probably actually burned it 2 days a year since it was installed.

The next step is figuring out how to increase the ventillation.  Need to grab one of those vornado fans...

Thanks everyone for all your help so far!


----------



## k3c4forlife (Nov 9, 2009)

Riegel,

Any luck on that Manual?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------

